# Great odds



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

My 6 Yr old sunglow boa had a great litter Sunday and I thought I'd share some pics,
Pairing was kahl sunglow x roswell ladder tail het kahl albino. He definitely proved out
13 live, 3 still and 2 slugs.
3 normal /rlt babies and 10 live sunglow/albino, even the 3 stills was albino
So amazing odds
First pics are dad and mum when she was gravid
Can't wait to see them after shed
Some amazing colours on them already, I love the rlt tails






















































































Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Great Breeding Rich, congrats


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

StuG said:


> Great Breeding Rich, congrats


Thanks Stu, so pleased with the outcome 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice, good odds. For those that don't understand in theory it should be 50/50 

I had the reverse with a clutch of blood pythons a few years ago. Visual albino to a het albino, so in theory 50/50. 17 eggs. 2 went off during incubation. 15 made it to the end, 13 normals, 2 albino, 1 of which pipped the egg and then died for no obvious reason. Total healthy babies: 13 normals, 1 albino.


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

LiasisUK said:


> Very nice, good odds. For those that don't understand in theory it should be 50/50
> 
> I had the reverse with a clutch of blood pythons a few years ago. Visual albino to a het albino, so in theory 50/50. 17 eggs. 2 went off during incubation. 15 made it to the end, 13 normals, 2 albino, 1 of which pipped the egg and then died for no obvious reason. Total healthy babies: 13 normals, 1 albino.


Thanks. 
I was expecting the other way round too, normally the case when you wanting something special from a pairing 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Over half have shed now and are looking great, just seem to mainly albino rlt to shed





























































































Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Python (Jun 24, 2021)

Wow! Stunning babies.


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Lady Python said:


> Wow! Stunning babies.


Thanks yes I'm pleased with them, that's for sure

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

A couple more baby pics from Mr rlt litter. 
There some awsome colour and markings on this litter






















































































Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Sometimes the odd gods are with you lol. Nice one. When I was breeding royals I tried 8yrs for a Panda Pied and didn’t hit it once (1/16 odds with the right pairing).


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Jibbajabba said:


> Sometimes the odd gods are with you lol. Nice one. When I was breeding royals I tried 8yrs for a Panda Pied and didn’t hit it once (1/16 odds with the right pairing).


Yes it's so frustrating when you don't hit the odds, especially after years of pairings 
panda pieds are one of my favourites out the Royal morphs, that's for sure

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous babies.


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Shelleyred said:


> Absolutely gorgeous babies.


Thanks 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

There is just 'something' about baby boas I don't feel with any other snake. Beautiful litter. Congrats! 🥇


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

mooselee said:


> There is just 'something' about baby boas I don't feel with any other snake. Beautiful litter. Congrats!


Thank you much appreciated 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

The colours on this female holdback are Insane and her markings are cool too





































Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

A few update pics from this awsome litter
Here's a couple of holdback kahl sunglow rlt boas, they have so much colour, first the female then the male, the male has nice narrow saddle bands


























































Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk


----------



## Morphman (Aug 13, 2009)

Cracking animals Richard they've come on really well


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Morphman said:


> Cracking animals Richard they've come on really well


Thanks mate, yes so pleased with there outcome

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk


----------

